# Looking for work in IL western Burbs



## Bartlett_2 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm looking for extra work in the Bartlett, Bloomingdale, Carol Stream, and Glendale Heights area. 2mil GL insured.

My e-mail is [email protected]

-Darryl


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

KCG Management needs some guys! Mark Krog 630-401-4757 call him hes got work in that area!! U-46 school district, carol stream school district, and lots more


----------



## Bartlett_2 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks! I'll call him today, much appreciated for the lead!

-Darryl


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

Good! he will keep you busy your in prime territory for KCG


----------



## Bartlett_2 (Nov 2, 2009)

Tries calling a few times, only get VM. I did leave one message....


----------

